# Did someone ask for a Full Baggage/Express Car ?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

When I posted pics of the G.A.L. combine, (G.A.L. makes sides to fit on an Accucraft J&S coach, The Gal Line ,) someone asked for a full baggage/express car. Happy to oblige!










This is a fairly easy kit - no interior to worry about! Here's the other side - not much different:










The car is very similar to the baggage/express/RPOs on the D&RGW. I can see it now with a radio antenna (? is that what they were ?) stretching along the roof. 


G.A.L. has also done a single-door D&RGW baggage car:











My baggage/express is a one-off model which probably won't be repeated, as the kit comes with all the board-and-batten overlays to make a scale model of EBT #29: 










You start with a 4-panel door like the car I made, but the kit is designed so that you can cut out 2 door panel to make it a 36' car:










_Of course, then you have to cut down the Accucraft coach frame and roof... Stay tuned._ 

BTW - this car is for sale: see Classifieds: Full Baggage/Express Car
_(There ya' go, SteveC mod.) _


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just to clarify... the model is for sale. The full-sized car is awaiting your financial support so it can be restored and returned to service.  Click on the "Friends of the EBT" banner below. 

In terms of the "radio antenna," I believe that was a handrail for brakemen. This is a vague recollection, but I think there was something about the D&RGW express cars needing to be kept locked because they handled the mail, so the brakemen working the train needed to climb over the car as they could not walk through. I think there's more to the story, so hopefully someone can enlighten. 

Later, 

K


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Don't know what went wrong with the D&RG single door baggage car but here is a link to the kit 

http://www.thegalline.com/passengerequ30.html 

It is number 3 so scroll down a bit to see it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know what went wrong 
It's showing now. Weird. 

The full-sized car is awaiting your financial support so it can be restored and returned to service 
FEBT Restoration Projects Page


----------

